# شرح safe 12 فيديو للمهندس مصطفي البارودي



## أحمد عصام الدين (10 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 اليكم شرح برنامج سيف 12
 للمهندس مصطفي البارودي جزاه الله كل خير
 ارجو الدعاء له ولوالديه
 رابط الحلقة الاولى:-
​
 http://www.4shared.com/account/file/100184061/968d2c70/S1part1.html
 http://www.4shared.com/account/file/100184594/67b406db/S1part2.html
 http://www.4shared.com/account/file/100184943/45641451/S1part3.html
 باسوورد الحلقة الاولى : DAMAS1
 ---------------------------------------------------------​ 
 الحلقة الثانية 
 الرسم ببرنامج السيف 12 
 مع خالص دعائى لكم بالتوفيق
 الرابط :-
 http://www.4shared.com/account/file/100187248/cc568dd6/S2_online.html
 الباسوورد : BAROUDY​ 
 الحلقة الثالثة لشرح SAFE12
 الرابط :-
 
 http://www.4shared.com/account/file/100190861/2a9cc32f/S3_online.html​ 
 الباسوورد :MOSS3​ 
 رابط الحلقة الرابعة (النقل من الايكاد)
 الرابط :-
 
 http://www.4shared.com/account/file/100191912/45aa0900/S4_online.html​ 
 الحلقة الخامسة لبرنامج السيف12 وهى خاصة بالسقوط بالحمامات بالاسقف
 الرابط :
 

http://dc145.4shared.com/download/1...XIBHKJMIZIXJLIZIVKLIVKLILJJHWGHHYIGIDJJJAIVIX
​
 الحلقة السادسة من مناقشات برنامج SAFE12 خاصة بالقواعد المنفصلة المعرضة لعزوم
 الرابط :
 http://www.4shared.com/account/file/100195448/5fb2105f/S6_online.html​ 
 الحلقة الخاصة بالقواعد المشتركة
 الروابط

http://www.mediafire.com/?jgbbx33g104a5jm

http://www.mediafire.com/?svrok69zcc2lglx

http://www.mediafire.com/?kaoadelwdxtrff3

http://www.mediafire.com/?uu5x1kjj8bx167d
 
أو
روابط اخري لنفس الحلقه

الجزء الأول
 http://www.zshare.net/download/57933992ac6e8e8b/
الجزء الثاني
 http://www.zshare.net/download/5793396055727cd9/
أو رابط اخر لهذا الجزء
http://www.4shared.com/file/110681558/24c6c5e8/COMPpart2.html
الجزء الثالث
 http://www.zshare.net/download/57932726c6eb54f9/​ 
حلقه اللبشه


 http://www.4shared.com/account/file/100317974/a240bea5/RAFTpart1.html
 http://www.4shared.com/account/file/100318825/f1910017/RAFTpart2.html
 http://www.4shared.com/account/file/100321319/e5f7c544/RAFTpart3.html​ 

* من مشاركة المهندسة اميرة 
الحلقة الاخيرة - وسائد الخوازيق معرضة لـ M و N*
* الرابط :-*


 http://www.4shared.com/account/file/100330140/6704131e/PILES.html​ 
 *تكملة الحلقة الاخيرة من مناقشات برنامج السيف نظرا لوجود خطأ بالحلقة الاخيرة بتمثيل الـ STRIP ​ *
* الرابط :​ *
* http://www.4shared.com/file/10063643...c68/PILE2.html​ *

 وان شاء الله الحلقات الجديده تكون عندكم اول مينزلها المهندس مصطفي​


----------



## anass81 (10 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدروس المفيدة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحلقة الثالثة والتى رابطها 
http://rapidshare.com/files/185479297/S3.rar
ينقصها ال password وقد بحثت عنه وها هو

password هذه الحلقة

MOSS3

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمدان عوضين (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك ياأخي علي هذا العمل الطيب جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وشكرا لكل انسان يريد ان يفيد الناس


----------



## anass81 (11 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الحلقة الثالثة والتى رابطها
> http://rapidshare.com/files/185479297/s3.rar
> ينقصها ال password وقد بحثت عنه وها هو
> ...



بارك الله فيكِ على هذا المجهود الممتاز وزادكِ علما ونفعا


----------



## كمال محمد (11 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ونفع بهذا العلم


----------



## a.ayed (11 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم احمد
ارجو ان يتم وضع روابط غير الرابيد شير حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## سعيدوووو (11 أبريل 2009)

اتمني ان يكون الرابط غير الرابيد شير ولكم مني الف شكر وتعظيم سلام


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (11 أبريل 2009)

مشكور علي ردودكم الطيبه


----------



## eng.walee (11 أبريل 2009)

رجاءا ارفعوها على رابط اخر غير هذا الرابط المزعج وبارك الله بيك


----------



## engmohamad (12 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الهديه الرائعة والدروس القيمه


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (12 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أحمد عصام لنقل هذا الشرح لنا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 أبريل 2009)

صحيح انت جد مشكور والمهندس مصطفى على هذا المجهود لكن هل بالامكان رفعه على مواقع اخرى وشكرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين المشرفين بالمنتدى ارفاق هذه المشاركة الى باقى الروابط بالموضوع الاصلى حرصا على استفادة الجميع وجزاكم الله خيرا


الحلقة الاخيرة لبرنامج السيف 12
الحلقة الاخيرة - وسائد الخوازيق معرضة لـ M و N
الرابط :-
http://rapidshare.com/files/221303450/PILES.rar​


----------



## louai (15 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
لو تكرمتم اخوتي الكرام لو رفعتم الملفات على غير هذا الرابط المزعج


----------



## anass81 (15 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين المشرفين بالمنتدى ارفاق هذه المشاركة الى باقى الروابط بالموضوع الاصلى حرصا على استفادة الجميع وجزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيكِ, تمت الاضافة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بارك الله فيكِ, تمت الاضافة


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على على مروركم الطيب وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
جزاكم الله كل الخير علي هذة الدروس القيمة جدا
و ارجوا من الاخوة الذين رفعوا الدرس الخامس ان يعيدوا رفعة مرة اخري لانة لا ينزل كامل


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 أبريل 2009)

حسام محمد نجم قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> جزاكم الله كل الخير علي هذة الدروس القيمة جدا
> و ارجوا من الاخوة الذين رفعوا الدرس الخامس ان يعيدوا رفعة مرة اخري لانة لا ينزل كامل


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرابط الخاص بالدرس الخامس ليس به مشكلة انا نزلت الدرس منه وقد قمت بتجريبه مرة اخرى وهو يعمل حاول مرة اخرى مع الرابط وسيعمل ان شاء الله واذا ما زالت المشكة موجودة عند حضرتك ممكن تبلغنى وانا اعيد رفع الدرس لك ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (17 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
الحمد لله انا اقدرت انزل الدرس الخامس 
كتر الف خيرك يا باشمهندسة
و للمرة الثانية جزاكم الله كل الخير علي هذة الدروس القيمة جدا
*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 أبريل 2009)

حسام محمد نجم قال:


> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة*
> *الحمد لله انا اقدرت انزل الدرس الخامس *
> *كتر الف خيرك يا باشمهندسة*
> *و للمرة الثانية جزاكم الله كل الخير علي هذة الدروس القيمة جدا*


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب وجزى الله خيرا المهندس احمد صاحب الموضوع الاصلى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## من الامارات (18 أبريل 2009)

اول شي الف شكر على جهودكم بس الرابط وكأنه لايعمل او فيه مو مشكلة ياريت الرفع على رابط ثاني اذا تكرمتم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng.walee (18 أبريل 2009)

اخواني بارك الله لكم هذا المجهود الرائع لكن لو تكرمت الادارة او الاخوة الذين حملو من الرابد شير ان يعيدوا رفعها على غير هذا الموقع


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 أبريل 2009)

eng.walee قال:


> اخواني بارك الله لكم هذا المجهود الرائع لكن لو تكرمت الادارة او الاخوة الذين حملو من الرابد شير ان يعيدوا رفعها على غير هذا الموقع


 
السلم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ححاول ارفع لكم ان شاء الله الى ربنا يقدر عليه ولكن اعطونى وقت بسيط لان اعادة الرفع بتاخذ بعض الوقت بسبب بطء النت عندى
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## anass81 (19 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ححاول ارفع لكم ان شاء الله الى ربنا يقدر عليه ولكن اعطونى وقت بسيط لان اعادة الرفع بتاخذ بعض الوقت بسبب بطء النت عندى
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا اختي الكريمة اميرة , انا بالفعل بدأت في تحميل الملفات على الفورشيرد

وسوف ارفع الروابط باقرب وقت ممكن


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا اختي الكريمة اميرة , انا بالفعل بدأت في تحميل الملفات على الفورشيرد
> 
> وسوف ارفع الروابط باقرب وقت ممكن


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا كنت رفعت الجزء الاول من الدرس الاول من فترة على الفورشير فى انتظار انى كنت احمل باقى الدروس بعد اكتمال الشرح لو حبيت حضرتك تضيفه على الروابط الأخرى الجديدة

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/96112114/6ee40195/S1part1.html

وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.emili2k5 (19 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله جميعاً كل خير -م مصطفى و مهندس احمد عصام و مهندسة اميرة جزاكم الله كلكم الف خير و ثواب
احنا شاكرين لكم مساعدتكم لنا الغاليه الف لف شكر لكم جميعاً
ا


----------



## anass81 (19 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا كنت رفعت الجزء الاول من الدرس الاول من فترة على الفورشير فى انتظار انى كنت احمل باقى الدروس بعد اكتمال الشرح لو حبيت حضرتك تضيفه على الروابط الأخرى الجديدة
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/account/file/96112114/6ee40195/s1part1.html
> ...



السلام عليكم

تم رفع روابط بعض الملفات ووضعها في المشاركة الاولى , وسوف اتابع رفع بقية الروابط في وقت لاحق باذن الله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تم رفع روابط بعض الملفات ووضعها في المشاركة الاولى , وسوف اتابع رفع بقية الروابط في وقت لاحق باذن الله


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يبارك فيك مجهود كبير بصراحة


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (19 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تم رفع روابط بعض الملفات ووضعها في المشاركة الاولى , وسوف اتابع رفع بقية الروابط في وقت لاحق باذن الله


 
مشكور مهندس انس علي مجهودك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.walee (19 أبريل 2009)

thank for all the engineer try to help


----------



## anass81 (20 أبريل 2009)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> مشكور مهندس انس علي مجهودك
> جزاك الله كل خير



السلام عليكم اخي احمد 

جزاك الله خيرا على نقلك للروابط , قمت بفضل الله عز وجل برفع روابط جديدة على الفورشيرد ,ارجو منك ايضا ان تنقل الروابط الجديدة للمنتديات الاخرى حتى تعم الفائدة

"وفوق كل ذي علم عليم"


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي احمد
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا على نقلك للروابط , قمت بفضل الله عز وجل برفع روابط جديدة على الفورشيرد ,ارجو منك ايضا ان تنقل الروابط الجديدة للمنتديات الاخرى حتى تعم الفائدة
> 
> "وفوق كل ذي علم عليم"


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
وربنا يكرمك ويبارك فيك


----------



## hamada 2004 (20 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
ووفقك الله للخير دائما


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (20 أبريل 2009)

جميل ان تذكر الله ولكن من الأجمل ان تذكر غيرك بالله
جزاكم الله خيرا ياهندسه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي احمد
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا على نقلك للروابط , قمت بفضل الله عز وجل برفع روابط جديدة على الفورشيرد ,ارجو منك ايضا ان تنقل الروابط الجديدة للمنتديات الاخرى حتى تعم الفائدة
> 
> "وفوق كل ذي علم عليم"


 
السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته
بعد اذن حضرتك انى اشارك فى نقل الروابط للمنتديات الاخرى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (20 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي احمد
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا على نقلك للروابط , قمت بفضل الله عز وجل برفع روابط جديدة على الفورشيرد ,ارجو منك ايضا ان تنقل الروابط الجديدة للمنتديات الاخرى حتى تعم الفائدة
> 
> "وفوق كل ذي علم عليم"


 
مشكور اخي انس 
ان شاء الله انقلها لتعم الفائده

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 أبريل 2009)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> مشكور اخي انس
> ان شاء الله انقلها لتعم الفائده
> 
> "اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد اذنك انا نقلت الروابط فى بعض المنتديات يعنى اشارك حضرتك فى الثواب
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (20 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بعد اذنك انا نقلت الروابط فى بعض المنتديات يعنى اشارك حضرتك فى الثواب
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 
جزاكي الله كل خير مهندسه اميره
الواحد مش عارف يشكرك ازاي
مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 أبريل 2009)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> جزاكي الله كل خير مهندسه اميره
> الواحد مش عارف يشكرك ازاي
> مجهود اكثر من رائع


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا بحاول اعمل حاجة صغيرة من مجهودكم ومشاركتكم الكثيرة ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا ويجازيكم خير يعنى بصراحة لولا ان حضرتك جمعت الروابط فى هذه المشاركة لان انا فى الاصل كان عندى بعض هذه الدروس وما اخذتش بالى من باقى الروابط الخاصة بالدروس الاخرى يعنى بصراحة حضرتك وفرت مجهود كبير فى تجميع الروابط من الموضوع الاصلى 
والمهندس انس كمان عمل بصراحة مجهود كبير جدا فى اعادة رفع هذه الروابط لان الموضوع فعلا مهم وقيم واعادة رفع الروابط حيساعد الكتير فى تحميل الشرح الخاص بالبرنامج
جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (20 أبريل 2009)

تكملة الحلقة الاخيرة من مناقشات برنامج السيف نظرا لوجود خطأ بالحلقة الاخيرة بتمثيل الـ STRIP 
الرابط :
http://www.mediafire.com/?6a32rc2nbie
مع تحياتى​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تكملة لباقى الروابط تم اضافتها الان من قبل صاحب الموضوع الاصلى المهندس مصطفى البارودى وهو تكملة للحلقة الاخيرة بسبب وجود بعض التعديل فيها
ارجو من احد الاخوة المهندسين المشرفين اضافته لباقى الروابط لتعم الفائدة على الجميع وجزاكم الله خيرا

تكملة الحلقة الاخيرة من مناقشات برنامج السيف نظرا لوجود خطأ بالحلقة الاخيرة بتمثيل الـ STRIP 
الرابط :
http://www.mediafire.com/?6a32rc2nbie


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 أبريل 2009)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> تكملة الحلقة الاخيرة من مناقشات برنامج السيف نظرا لوجود خطأ بالحلقة الاخيرة بتمثيل الـ strip ​
> 
> الرابط :
> http://www.mediafire.com/?6a32rc2nbie
> مع تحياتى​


 
انت سبقتنى فى الخير ربنا يبارك فيك ويجازيك خير


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (20 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> انت سبقتنى فى الخير ربنا يبارك فيك ويجازيك خير


 
مشكوره مهندسه اميره 
المهم النفع لباقي المهندسين


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تكملة لباقى الروابط تم اضافتها الان من قبل صاحب الموضوع الاصلى المهندس مصطفى البارودى وهو تكملة للحلقة الاخيرة بسبب وجود بعض التعديل فيها
> ارجو من احد الاخوة المهندسين المشرفين اضافته لباقى الروابط لتعم الفائدة على الجميع وجزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> ...


----------



## anass81 (21 أبريل 2009)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> تكملة الحلقة الاخيرة من مناقشات برنامج السيف نظرا لوجود خطأ بالحلقة الاخيرة بتمثيل الـ STRIP
> 
> الرابط :
> http://www.mediafire.com/?6a32rc2nbie
> مع تحياتى​


 


اميرةة قال:


> اميرةة قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ...


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> اميرةة قال:
> 
> 
> > جزاكما الله خيرا , تم اضافة الروابط للمشاركة الاولى
> ...


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رابط اخر لاخر حلقة حيث ان الرابطين الموجودين بهم مشكلة وان شاء الله يشتغل تم رفعه من قبل صاحب الشرح الاصلى المهندس مصطفى البارودى

تكملة الحلقة الاخيرة من مناقشات برنامج السيف نظرا لوجود خطأ بالحلقة الاخيرة بتمثيل الـ STRIP 

الرابط :​​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/223994847/PILE2.rar​ 

الروابط القديمة التى بها المشكلة هى
الرابط :​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?6a32rc2nbie
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/223642359/PILE2.rar​ 

برجاء استبدال الروابط التالفة بالموضوع الاصلى بهذا الرابط وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





اميرةة قال:


> رابط اخر لاخر حلقة حيث ان الرابطين الموجودين بهم مشكلة تم رفعه من قبل صاحب الشرح الاصلى المهندس مصطفى البارودى​
> تكملة الحلقة الاخيرة من مناقشات برنامج السيف نظرا لوجود خطأ بالحلقة الاخيرة بتمثيل الـ STRIP ​
> الرابط :​
> http://rapidshare.com/files/223994847/PILE2.rar​
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
رابط اخر لاخر حلقة حيث ان الرابطين الموجودين بهم مشكلة وان شاء الله يشتغل تم رفعه من قبل صاحب الشرح الاصلى المهندس مصطفى البارودى​ 
تكملة الحلقة الاخيرة من مناقشات برنامج السيف نظرا لوجود خطأ بالحلقة الاخيرة بتمثيل الـ STRIP ​ 
الرابط :​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/223994847/PILE2.rar​ 
وهذا رابط آخر رفعته لكم مشاركة صغيرة منى​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/100636436/b24b2c68/PILE2.html​ 
ارجو من أحد الأخوة المهندسين المشرفين بالمنتدى استبدال الروابط التالفة بتلك الروابط بالموضوع الاصلى بهذا الرابط وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## anass81 (21 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> رابط اخر لاخر حلقة حيث ان الرابطين الموجودين بهم مشكلة وان شاء الله يشتغل تم رفعه من قبل صاحب الشرح الاصلى المهندس مصطفى البارودى​
> تكملة الحلقة الاخيرة من مناقشات برنامج السيف نظرا لوجود خطأ بالحلقة الاخيرة بتمثيل الـ strip ​
> الرابط :​
> ...



السلام عليكم

تمت الاضافة

جزاكِ الله خيرا على هذه المتابعة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تمت الاضافة
> 
> جزاكِ الله خيرا على هذه المتابعة


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يا رب يبارك فيك ويجازيك خير على المجهود الكبير الى حضرتك بتبذله لخدمة أعضاء المنتدى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م حسام و (23 أبريل 2009)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (23 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ونفع بكم


----------



## hamada 2004 (23 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع الله بكم الاسلام


----------



## محمود محمد سعد (23 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ورزقك الاخلاص فى عملك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (23 أبريل 2009)

يا جماعة لو سمحتم مش عارف ليه لما بفك ضغط ملفات القواعد المشتركة واللبشة بتجيلي رسالة ان الارشيف غير معروف او الملف معطوب نرجو من اخوانا المساعدة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 أبريل 2009)

المهندس عمر المصري قال:


> يا جماعة لو سمحتم مش عارف ليه لما بفك ضغط ملفات القواعد المشتركة واللبشة بتجيلي رسالة ان الارشيف غير معروف او الملف معطوب نرجو من اخوانا المساعدة


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الروابط سليمة انا حملت منها الشرح فى مشكلة حصلت عندك عند تحميل الحلقات عيد تحميلها من جديد وعندك نوعين من الروابط استخدم الى تحب فيهم وان شاء الله الملفات تشتغل عندك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (25 أبريل 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاكي الله خيرا اختي المهندسة اميرة واسال الله لي ولكم لكم جميعا التوفيق والسداد والاخلاص في القول والعمل


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 أبريل 2009)

المهندس عمر المصري قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاكي الله خيرا اختي المهندسة اميرة واسال الله لي ولكم لكم جميعا التوفيق والسداد والاخلاص في القول والعمل


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## meen6 (26 أبريل 2009)

ألف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ياهندسه


----------



## الأوائل1971 (26 أبريل 2009)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## الأوائل1971 (26 أبريل 2009)

أخي الكريم
سبق و أن حصلت على الشرح و كان بدون صورة , فقط صوت هل هذا ينطبق على هذه الدروس أيضا"


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 أبريل 2009)

الأوائل1971 قال:


> أخي الكريم
> سبق و أن حصلت على الشرح و كان بدون صورة , فقط صوت هل هذا ينطبق على هذه الدروس أيضا"


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الدروس مفيهاش اى مشكلة والصوت والصورة شغالين ان شاء الله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## من الامارات (3 مايو 2009)

تسلم ايدك وربنا يوفقكم ومشكورييييييييييين


----------



## أوج الهندسة (8 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و لكم جزيل التقدير


----------



## mhmdfred (3 يونيو 2009)

لى طلب عند الاخوه الذين قاموا بتحميل الجزء الخامس الخاص بسقوط بلاطة الحمامات والمطابخ لو ممكن اعادة رفعه لان اللينكات الموجوده مش شغالة ولكم الشكر مقدما
انا حاسس ان المهندسه اميره هتتبنى الموضوع ده 
وعلى اى حال لها شكر خاص لمشاركاتها المتميزه والدائمه


----------



## abdocivil (4 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً مجهود فعلاً كبير
ارجو فقط اعادة رفع الجزء الخامس لانة فعلاً غير شغال وكمان هو شغال عندى صوت فقط على برنامج 
Windows Media Player
فهل هناك سبب لذلك 
وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 يونيو 2009)

من الامارات قال:


> تسلم ايدك وربنا يوفقكم ومشكورييييييييييين


 


أوج الهندسة قال:


> بارك الله فيكم و لكم جزيل التقدير


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب وبارك الله فيكم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 يونيو 2009)

mhmdfred قال:


> لى طلب عند الاخوه الذين قاموا بتحميل الجزء الخامس الخاص بسقوط بلاطة الحمامات والمطابخ لو ممكن اعادة رفعه لان اللينكات الموجوده مش شغالة ولكم الشكر مقدما
> انا حاسس ان المهندسه اميره هتتبنى الموضوع ده
> وعلى اى حال لها شكر خاص لمشاركاتها المتميزه والدائمه


 


abdocivil قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً مجهود فعلاً كبير
> ارجو فقط اعادة رفع الجزء الخامس لانة فعلاً غير شغال وكمان هو شغال عندى صوت فقط على برنامج
> Windows Media Player
> فهل هناك سبب لذلك
> وشكراً جزيلاً


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان شاء الله اليوم يتم رفع هذا الدرس وارفاقه بالمشاركة

اما بالنسبة للدروس فهى تعمل عندى صوت وصورة ان شاء الله ببرنامج 
media player classic
وجزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (4 يونيو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ان شاء الله اليوم يتم رفع هذا الدرس وارفاقه بالمشاركة
> 
> اما بالنسبة للدروس فهى تعمل عندى صوت وصورة ان شاء الله ببرنامج
> ...


مشكوره مهندسه اميره علي اهتمامك 
ودائما سباقه لفعل الخير
معلش انا مشغول اليومين دول علشان الامتحانات 
ارجو الدعاء لنا جميعا
ومشكوره مره اخري مهندسه اميره


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 يونيو 2009)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> مشكوره مهندسه اميره علي اهتمامك
> ودائما سباقه لفعل الخير
> معلش انا مشغول اليومين دول علشان الامتحانات
> ارجو الدعاء لنا جميعا
> ومشكوره مره اخري مهندسه اميره


 
ربنا يجازيك خير ويوفقك فى الامتحان ان شاء الله 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 يونيو 2009)

mhmdfred قال:


> لى طلب عند الاخوه الذين قاموا بتحميل الجزء الخامس الخاص بسقوط بلاطة الحمامات والمطابخ لو ممكن اعادة رفعه لان اللينكات الموجوده مش شغالة ولكم الشكر مقدما
> انا حاسس ان المهندسه اميره هتتبنى الموضوع ده
> وعلى اى حال لها شكر خاص لمشاركاتها المتميزه والدائمه


 


abdocivil قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً مجهود فعلاً كبير
> ارجو فقط اعادة رفع الجزء الخامس لانة فعلاً غير شغال وكمان هو شغال عندى صوت فقط على برنامج
> Windows Media Player
> فهل هناك سبب لذلك
> وشكراً جزيلاً


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم اعادة رفع الدرس الخامس وهو موجود على هذا الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/109925235/64d47038/S5_online.html

ارجو الاستفادة منه 

كما ارجو من احد الاخوة المهندسن المشرفين استبدال الرابط الفورشير الاصلى الموجود بالمشاركة والذى تعرض للتلف بهذا الرابط الجديد وذلك بالموضوع الاصلى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## abdocivil (5 يونيو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً للمهندسة أميرة على هذا الاهتمام
وجاري التحميل 
لو ينفع ترفع لنا نسخة media player classic لتشغيل الدروس لانها ما زالت تعمل عندي صوت فقط 

وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 يونيو 2009)

abdocivil قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً للمهندسة أميرة على هذا الاهتمام
> وجاري التحميل
> لو ينفع ترفع لنا نسخة media player classic لتشغيل الدروس لانها ما زالت تعمل عندي صوت فقط
> 
> وشكراً جزيلاً


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا والله ما عندى source للبرنامج لانه بينزل مباشرة من اسطوانة الويندوز عندى لكن سابحث لحضرتك عن البرنامج الذى يقوم بتشغيل هذا النوع من امتداد الملفات وارسله لحضرتك اذا وجدته 
ان شاء الله
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## anass81 (5 يونيو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا والله ما عندى source للبرنامج لانه بينزل مباشرة من اسطوانة الويندوز عندى لكن سابحث لحضرتك عن البرنامج الذى يقوم بتشغيل هذا النوع من امتداد الملفات وارسله لحضرتك اذا وجدته
> ان شاء الله
> وجزاكم الله خيرا
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو أن يكون هذا ما تبحثون عنه


*Download* [ Media Player Classic 6.4.9.0 for Win2k/XP - stable ]


----------



## anass81 (5 يونيو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تم اعادة رفع الدرس الخامس وهو موجود على هذا الرابط
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/109925235/64d47038/s5_online.html
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكِ الله خيراً مهندسة أميرة , تم تعديل الرابط


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أرجو أن يكون هذا ما تبحثون عنه
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احتمال كبير ان شاء الله انه يكون هو سارسله للاخ الزميل وان شاء الله الملفات تعمل معه صوت وصورة
جزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاكِ الله خيراً مهندسة أميرة , تم تعديل الرابط


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## abdocivil (5 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أرجو أن يكون هذا ما تبحثون عنه
> 
> ...



شكراً جزيلاً على الأهتمام انا فعلاً نزلت البرنامج والمشكلة ذى ما هية صوت فقط والسبب انه البرنامج محتاج Codecs اذا كان موجود عند احد فياريت يرفعه
وجزاكم الله خيراً على هذا الاهتمام​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 يونيو 2009)

abdocivil قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً على الأهتمام انا فعلاً نزلت البرنامج والمشكلة ذى ما هية صوت فقط والسبب انه البرنامج محتاج Codecs اذا كان موجود عند احد فياريت يرفعه​
> 
> وجزاكم الله خيراً على هذا الاهتمام​


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان شاء الله تجد طلبك بهذا الرابط الذى تم نسخه من احد المشاركات الخاصة بشروحات الفيديو للمهندس محمد فتحى 

http://www.4shared.com/file/55706124/47d5007e/Codecs.html

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## abdocivil (7 يونيو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً للمهندسة اميرة والمهندس anass81 
الحمد لله الشرح يعمل الان صوت وصورة
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 يونيو 2009)

abdocivil قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً للمهندسة اميرة والمهندس anass81
> الحمد لله الشرح يعمل الان صوت وصورة
> جزاكم الله خيراً


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
وجزى الله خيرا المهندس احمد عصام الدين صاحب الموضوع الاصلى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سامو جاك (7 يونيو 2009)

احب اشكر المهندس مصطفى البارودي واشكر كل الجنود المجهولين المعروفين طبعا باهتماهم الجميل برفع الدروس كلها لتعم الفائدة وعلى راسهم المهندسة اميرةة وياريت لو حد يعرف حاجة عن المهندس محمد فتحي يبلغني لاني بشكرة جدا لانة انسان جدع وابن بلد ويحب المصلحة للكل


----------



## سامو جاك (7 يونيو 2009)

مهندسة اميرة الحلقة التانية من القواعد المشتركة الرابط لايعمل بعد اذنك حطية على 
4share


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 يونيو 2009)

سامو جاك قال:


> احب اشكر المهندس مصطفى البارودي واشكر كل الجنود المجهولين المعروفين طبعا باهتماهم الجميل برفع الدروس كلها لتعم الفائدة وعلى راسهم المهندسة اميرةة وياريت لو حد يعرف حاجة عن المهندس محمد فتحي يبلغني لاني بشكرة جدا لانة انسان جدع وابن بلد ويحب المصلحة للكل


 


سامو جاك قال:


> مهندسة اميرة الحلقة التانية من القواعد المشتركة الرابط لايعمل بعد اذنك حطية على
> 4share


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الجزء الثانى من حلقة القواعد المشتركة والموجود على الميديافير يعمل انا جربته وهويعمل
ياريت حضرتك تحاول مرة اخرى وان شاء الله يعمل معك
اما بالنسبة للمهندس محمد فتحى انا ما بعرف اذا كان عضو فى هذا الملتقى ام لا ولكنه عضو بمنتدى آخر وله الكثير من المشاركات القيمة كما هو موجود بالموضوع الذى وضعه المهندس احمد عصام الدين والذى اسمه جميع مشاركات المهندس محمد فنحى
وربنا يوفق الجميع الى ما فيه الخير دائما

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سامو جاك (8 يونيو 2009)

مهندسة اميرة الرابط يعمل ايوة لكن لما بنزل الملف بيبقى مساحتة صفر فياريت لو تحطية على 4share


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 يونيو 2009)

سامو جاك قال:


> مهندسة اميرة الرابط يعمل ايوة لكن لما بنزل الملف بيبقى مساحتة صفر فياريت لو تحطية على 4share


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ححاول ارفع لحضرتك الحلقة وان لم يكن احتمال قوى لان حجم هذا الجزء كبير 98 ميجا والنت عندى ضعيف واذا لم افلح يبقى اضطر ارفع الحلقة كلها بتقسيمها لاجزاء اصغر وحضرتك حتضطر تنتظرنى عدة ايام نظرا لكبر حجم الحلقة حوالى 250 ميجا وساوافيك بالحلقة فور رفعها لكى تقوم باعادة تحميلها بالكامل 
ربنا يسهل واستطيع رفع هذا الجزء
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## علي سعد علي (8 يونيو 2009)

الشكر و التقدير لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع القيم .... مع خالص التحية


----------



## مسلم (8 يونيو 2009)

مجهود رائع أخي أحمد  
تقبل منك


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (8 يونيو 2009)

الحلقه الثالثه والرابعه والخامسة والسادسة لاتعمل بعد التنزيل وتشغيلها لاتعمل


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (8 يونيو 2009)

رابط الحلقة الاخيرة لا يعمل


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (8 يونيو 2009)

do play on 
realplayer 
and
windows media player

ياريت لو فيه حد اشتغل عنده يقول لي اشغله على اي برنامج من تشغيل الفيديو 
وشكرا لكم جزيلا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 يونيو 2009)

hany ahmed omar قال:


> الحلقه الثالثه والرابعه والخامسة والسادسة لاتعمل بعد التنزيل وتشغيلها لاتعمل


 


hany ahmed omar قال:


> رابط الحلقة الاخيرة لا يعمل


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جميع الروابط تعمل اعد المحاولة مرة اخرى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## samirgad (8 يونيو 2009)

الله يفتح عليك بالعلم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 يونيو 2009)

سامو جاك قال:


> مهندسة اميرة الحلقة التانية من القواعد المشتركة الرابط لايعمل بعد اذنك حطية على
> 4share


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ده رابط اخر اضافى فورشير قمت برفعه لحضرتك على الفورشير للجزء الثانى من حلقة القواعد المشتركة
ارجو ان تستفيد منه

http://www.4shared.com/file/110681558/24c6c5e8/COMPpart2.html

ارجو من احد الاخوة المهندسين المشرفين اضافة هذا الرابط مع رابط ال media faire الموجود بالمشاركة الاصلية وذلك للجزء الثانى من الحلقة الخاصة بالقواعد المشتركة ليصبج هناك نوعين من الروابط لهذا الجزء فورشير وميديافير

وجزاكم الله خير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## anass81 (9 يونيو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ده رابط اخر اضافى فورشير قمت برفعه لحضرتك على الفورشير للجزء الثانى من حلقة القواعد المشتركة
> ارجو ان تستفيد منه
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

*جزاكِ الله خيراً , تم إضافة الرابط للمشاركة الأولى*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> *جزاكِ الله خيراً , تم إضافة الرابط للمشاركة الأولى*


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (9 يونيو 2009)

do play on 
realplayer 
and
windows media player

ياريت لو فيه حد اشتغل عنده يقول لي اشغله على اي برنامج من تشغيل الفيديو 
وشكرا لكم جزيلا


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (9 يونيو 2009)

انا عارف اني زهقتك ولكن لينك الكوداك لا يعمل
The file link that you requested is not valid

انا شغلته على jetAudio
ولكن صوت فقط والصورة غير واضحة

ياريت لو فيه حد من الاعضاء عنده كوداك اشتغل عليه هذه الدروس 
وشكرا لك جدا يا مهندسة أميرة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 يونيو 2009)

Hany Ahmed Omar قال:


> انا عارف اني زهقتك ولكن لينك الكوداك لا يعمل
> The file link that you requested is not valid
> 
> انا شغلته على jetAudio
> ...


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرابط مرة اخرى حيث حدث خطا فى نسخه بالمشاركة السابقة وهو يعمل انا جربته

http://www.4shared.com/file/55706124/47d5007e/Codecs.html

ان شاء الله يعمل معك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (9 يونيو 2009)

والله الواحد مش عارف يشكر حضرتك ازاي مهندسه اميره علي المجهود الجبار ده
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 يونيو 2009)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> والله الواحد مش عارف يشكر حضرتك ازاي مهندسه اميره علي المجهود الجبار ده
> جزاك الله كل خير


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## البرنس رامى (14 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر يااستاذى وجعلةا اللة في ميزان حسناتكم ورزقكم اللة العافية


----------



## tygo_m2 (28 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا 

اذا ممكن اعادة رفع الدروس الى موقع اخر يدعم استكمال التحميل والله الفورشير موقع قاتل 

اذا ممكن على هذا الموقع لانه يدوم طويلا وثانيا والاهم هو يدعم استكمال التحميل وشغال في جميع الدول العربية تقريبا

الموقع http://www.usaupload.net

واذا كان صعب فهذا الموقع يفي بالغرض http://www.savefile.com

الله يجزيكم خير ويبارك لكم في اعمالكم


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (28 يونيو 2009)

ما شاء الله أخ عصام 
جزاك الله خير شي رائع


----------



## محمد العماد (4 يوليو 2009)

اللهم يارب العالمين (أكرم كل من يكرمنا في تعليمنا ) الله يحفظك يابش مهندس ويوفقك في الدنيا والاخرة 
ويوفق كل من يتعاون لايصال المعرفة الى كل عربي 
المهندس / محمد العماد اليمن


----------



## ahmed wafa (4 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس على هذه الحلقات


----------



## عسل نقى (7 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم
ولكن اذا كان من الممكن رفع الجزء الاول من الحلقة الخاصة بالقواعد لان الرابط بتاعه مش شغال على ال mediafire وانا عندى الzshare مش بيرضى يحمل منه

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## HCIVILENG (23 يوليو 2009)

مجهود رائع وعمل يستحق الشكر...


----------



## محمد احمد الصاوى1 (23 يوليو 2009)

وانا بفك الضغط بيطلب منى اسطوانة ,اية الحل


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (23 يوليو 2009)

محمد احمد الصاوى1 قال:


> وانا بفك الضغط بيطلب منى اسطوانة ,اية الحل


 اخي الكريم الدروس كانت تنزل منفصله لم تكن علي اسطوانه 
حاول مره اخري


----------



## prof_eng (4 سبتمبر 2009)

انا المهندس محمود بجد شكرا 

**********************
يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال
المشرف


----------



## HCIVILENG (4 سبتمبر 2009)

عندى مشكله فى البرنامج ارجو احد يحلها لي
الايقونه الخاصه بstirps تكون غير نشطه اذا تم نقل سقف من الاوتوكاد للسيف وتم عمل رن للسيف
وايضا ال detailing لا يعمل جيدا !
(طريقة النقل كما شرحها البارودي)​


----------



## HCIVILENG (5 سبتمبر 2009)

بانتظار الاراء والحلول وشكرا...


----------



## هاله النجار (19 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااا


----------



## حسام عمر (19 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراا على الفديوهات الجميلة


----------



## احمد_سلوم (13 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي الباشمهندس مصطفي علي مجهودكم الرائع
وحقق الله امالكم 
وشكرأ


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (16 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يوفقك ويغفر ذنبك


----------



## محمد دهشورى (16 نوفمبر 2009)

الملفات دى فعلا مميزه جدا وتعتبر المصدر الوحيد لتعلم البرنامج فيديو
ياريت لو احد الاعضاع عنده خبرة بالبرنامج او نفذ عليه مشاريع قبل كده 
يفيدنا فى البرنامج بمذكرة او محاضرات لتتنوع المصادر
تقبلوا فائق التقدير والاحترام


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (17 نوفمبر 2009)

اعزائى المهندسين
بعد تحميل المللف
وعند التشغيل اكتب الباسورد ولكن يطلب وضع السىدى
فلذلك لم يعمل
فهل احد ممكن يوضح طريقة التحميل او التشغيل اسف


----------



## a.ayed (17 نوفمبر 2009)

امر محير رجاء المساعدة ممن لديه المعرفة
عند محاولة تعريف line spring فان القيم الفتراضية لاتتغير وحتى عند اضافة سبرينغ جديد لايغير القيم 
الافتراضية (تقبل الكتابة عليها ولكن عند العودة اليها نجد انها لم تتغير)


----------



## محمودشمس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدروس المفيدة*​


----------



## Moh-elsanee (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
بس الباسوورد الحلقة الاولي مش شغال ياريت المساعدة


----------



## ahmed0167304104 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 ديسمبر 2009)

عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> اعزائى المهندسين
> بعد تحميل المللف
> وعند التشغيل اكتب الباسورد ولكن يطلب وضع السىدى
> فلذلك لم يعمل
> فهل احد ممكن يوضح طريقة التحميل او التشغيل اسف



الملفات لا تطلب اى سى دى لتشغيلها فقط تاكد من انه لا يوجد خطا فى الملف عند تحميله وان كلمة السر التى قمت بوضعها صحيحة



moh-elsanee قال:


> شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
> بس الباسوورد الحلقة الاولي مش شغال ياريت المساعدة



الباسورد لجميع الحلقات صحيح وقد تم استخدامه سابقا لفك الضغط تاكد من كتابته بطريقة صحيحة 
او قم بنسخ كلمة السر ولصقها عند فك الضغط للملف


----------



## ماجد1111 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك ياأخي علي هذا العمل الطيب جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وشكرا لكل انسان يريد ان يفيد الناس*​


----------



## مهندس محمد حوت (23 يناير 2010)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## majdiotoom (23 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## NEWSHARE (23 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله تعالى خيرا و أحسن اليكم


----------



## محمودشمس (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## NEWSHARE (24 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أنا نزلت تقريبا كل تلملفات
لكن و لا ملف بيفتح فيديو
فقط صوت
فهل هذا صحيح ؟ أم هناك خطا عندى؟
شكرا لكم


----------



## NEWSHARE (26 يناير 2010)

newshare قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أنا نزلت تقريبا كل تلملفات
> لكن و لا ملف بيفتح فيديو
> فقط صوت
> ...


 أرجو من الاخوة الفضلاء الاجابة على إستفسارى
هل الشرح بالصوت فقط ؟ أم بالصوت و الصورة ؟ لأنه لا يظهر لدى أى صورة ...فقط صوت الشرح
شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## sreem (28 يناير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## fihonil (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 يناير 2010)

NEWSHARE قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أنا نزلت تقريبا كل تلملفات
> لكن و لا ملف بيفتح فيديو
> فقط صوت
> ...





NEWSHARE قال:


> أرجو من الاخوة الفضلاء الاجابة على إستفسارى
> هل الشرح بالصوت فقط ؟ أم بالصوت و الصورة ؟ لأنه لا يظهر لدى أى صورة ...فقط صوت الشرح
> شكرا جزيلا لكم



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قم بتحميل ملف الكودكس من هذا الرابط وتسطيبه بالجهاز وستعمل معك الملفات ان شاء الله صوت وصورة 

http://www.4shared.com/file/55706124/47d5007e/Codecs.html


----------



## almo3taz (13 فبراير 2010)

passward مش شغال فى الحلقة الاولى والثانية والثالثة ممكن تتاكد منهم ومشكور:85:


----------



## حسام الحرباوى (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور اخى البارودى


----------



## melmokhtar (11 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الشرح الطيب و اتمنى حتى تعم الفائدة يتم حل مشكلة انقلاب الصورة فى الفيديو الحلقة الاولى و جارى تحميل الباقى اتمنى الا يكون نفس الوضع 
الى مزيد من التقدم و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## melmokhtar (12 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم
معذرة للاسف ايضا حلقة اللبشة أيضا الفيديو مقلوب هل يوجد حل لتعديل وضع الفيديو حتى تعم الفائدة و جزاكم الله خيرا برجاء الرد بنعم او لا................. شكرا


----------



## melmokhtar (13 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم
الحمد لله الفيديو اشتغل طبيعى و لكن باستخدام برنامج vlc-0.8.2-win32 مع العلم بانى جربت العديد من البرامج الاخرى و كلها كانت الصورة مقلوبة و غير معروفة لها اتجاه مثل (RealPlayer11GOLD ,
codec wendows media player , mpcstar(media player classic) , codec wendows media center)
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## Ahmed mido (13 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## wahid69 (13 أبريل 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (13 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعلكم ممن يستخدمهم الله لنصرة هذا الدين


----------



## ناصر الحداد (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## المـــرداوي (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرًا جميعاً

بس لو سمحتم ممكن حد يرفع شرح حلقة القواعد المشتركة

لأن الروابط على الميديا فاير انتهت وروابط الزد شير مش بنتزل عندي خالص

جربت على كذا متصفح ومفيش فايدة


----------



## علاء الدين حمدي (27 يونيو 2010)

_*شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك*​_


----------



## المـــرداوي (27 يونيو 2010)

المـــرداوي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرًا جميعاً
> 
> بس لو سمحتم ممكن حد يرفع شرح حلقة القواعد المشتركة
> 
> ...



للرفـــــــــــــــع 

وجزاكم الله خيرًا


----------



## tamertahh (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود الرائع ولكن من كثرة المشاركات ومن كثرة الروابط وهذا يعمل وهذا لا يعمل ممكن تضيع منا روابط مهمة هذا غير اننا نضطر الي قراءة كل المشاركات حتي نجمع الروابط ومع بطئ النت وكثرة المشاركات يهدر الوقت لذا اتمني من القائمين علي المنتدي وضع ملخص للموضوع كله بجميع الروابط الفعالة في مشاركة واحدة مع الاشارة - طبعا لصاحب الروابط - حتي يسهل علينا تنزيل الحلقات دون عناء تصفح النت واهدار الوقت


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 أغسطس 2010)

المـــرداوي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرًا جميعاً
> 
> بس لو سمحتم ممكن حد يرفع شرح حلقة القواعد المشتركة
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم اعادة الرفع للحلقة الخاصة بالقواعد المشتركة على روابط جديدة ميديافير ووضعها بالمشاركة الاصلية
مع حذف الروابط القديمة التالفة


----------



## المـــرداوي (7 أغسطس 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تم اعادة الرفع للحلقة الخاصة بالقواعد المشتركة على روابط جديدة ميديافير ووضعها بالمشاركة الاصلية
> مع حذف الروابط القديمة التالفة



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيراً على تلبية الطلب وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 أغسطس 2010)

المـــرداوي قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاكم الله خيراً على تلبية الطلب وبارك الله فيكم



وجزانا الله واياكم خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## myada1 (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alwsh1 (8 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على هالمعلوات


----------



## الهانتر (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

السلام عليكم

الجزء الثالث فى( الحلقة الخاصة بالقواعد المشتركة) على ال mediafire لما بحملة بتظهر الرسالة دى (no server available with the requested data)

ارجو رفعة على سيرفر اخر 
 هذا هو رابط الجزء الثالث http://www.mediafire.com/?kaoadelwdxtrff3


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (11 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## الهانتر (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*عاجل*

الجزء الثالث فى( الحلقة الخاصة بالقواعد المشتركة) على الmediafire الرابط بتاعة مش شغال ياريت تتاكدة منة ولوموجود على اى سيرفر تانى ارجو الافادة


----------



## اشتغالة (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يابشمهندس


----------



## hawkar1 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## محمود جعفرى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يعزك


----------



## m m a (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قال رسول الله صلي الله علية وسلم :
من سال عن علم فكتمة ألجمة الله يوم القيامة بلجام من نار
صدق رسول الله صلي الله علية وسلم
اشهد الله اني احبكم في الله

اليكم اخواني المهندسين شرح تعليم لكيفية ادخال سقف هوردي علي برنامج السيف 12.1.1

وقد من الله علي بشرح 3 حلقات امس 
وان شاء الله خلال هذا الاسبوع سوف يكتمل الشرح

واوعدكم ان شاء الله ان اشرح لكم فيديو كل ما اعرف من برامج
و بعد ان يمن علي الله بالانتهاء من الشرح 
سوف اشرح كيفية ارسال ملف dxf من الاتوكاد الي السيف لعملة ribbed slab


رابط الحلقة الاولي 

http://www.multiupload.com/RS_67ZWLSHAO0

أو
من رفع ال م خالد الأزهرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/19827816...ED_SLAB_1.html

أو 

http://www.mediafire.com/?yvjnhymw11h

رابط الحلقة الثانية 

http://www.4shared.com/file/19824894...ED_SLAB_2.html

أو

http://www.mediafire.com/?mdtzkmzgygq

رابط الحلقة الثالثة

http://www.4shared.com/file/19826123...ES_SLAB_3.html

أو

http://www.mediafire.com/?ndn2qzmzobj

دة فيديو لكيفية تغير القطاعات التي يا اخذها البرنامج 

الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/20950670...on_change.html

معلش بقة سجلتها في الشغل عشان كدة مفيش صوت 
بس ان شاء الله في حلقات جديدة في التصميم من بداية استلام المخططات المعمارية الي اخراج مخطط انشائي كاملا مع الحصر للكميات 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

رابط ملف السيف 12.1.1 الخاص بالشرح

http://www.4shared.com/file/19826406...safe_file.html

أو

http://www.mediafire.com/?y1yqxglxjwy

نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## m m a (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## m m a (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك ياأخي علي هذا العمل الطيب جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وشكرا لكل انسان يريد ان يفيد الناس


----------



## م-خالد (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ونفع بهذا العلم


----------



## eng md (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك ياأخي علي هذا العمل الطيب جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وشكرا لكل انسان يريد ان يفيد الناس*​


----------



## طارق كمال سيد (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ونفع بهذا العلم
**[FONT=&quot]اتمني من الاخوة الاعضاء اعادة رفع الملفات على [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]mediafire [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**بدل * * 4sharedلان* *4sharedلا يعمل عندنا ولكى تعم الفائدة *
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*


----------



## msh_soul (10 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله , شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد الرائع , أرجو إعادة رفع الحلقة الخامسة لأن بها مشكلة على 4share وكذلك الجزء الثالث من الحلقة الخاصة بالقواعد المشتركة .


----------



## doha_4all (20 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

تسلم ايدك والله


----------



## enggemy (5 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نبعة المدينة (11 أبريل 2011)

القواعد المشتركه
يا جماعه كل ما يخص القواعد المشترك وبعد جهد جهيد وبعد تحميل الملف وبعد فك الضغط يعطيني ان الملف معطوب ..لماذا وما العمل


----------



## م. هشام عباس (21 مايو 2011)

والله اكثر من رائع
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
نفع الله بك وجزاك الله الف خير
تحياتي


----------



## mohsheikh (22 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ووسع رزقك.......


----------



## نبعة المدينة (29 مايو 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الحلقة الثالثة والتى رابطها
> http://rapidshare.com/files/185479297/s3.rar
> ينقصها ال password وقد بحثت عنه وها هو
> ...


يا جماعه وبعد التحميل وبعد طول انتظار وبعد وضع password الملف لايعمل فلا يوجد اي ملف يعمل لماذا


----------



## نبعة المدينة (29 مايو 2011)

tamertahh قال:


> شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود الرائع ولكن من كثرة المشاركات ومن كثرة الروابط وهذا يعمل وهذا لا يعمل ممكن تضيع منا روابط مهمة هذا غير اننا نضطر الي قراءة كل المشاركات حتي نجمع الروابط ومع بطئ النت وكثرة المشاركات يهدر الوقت لذا اتمني من القائمين علي المنتدي وضع ملخص للموضوع كله بجميع الروابط الفعالة في مشاركة واحدة مع الاشارة - طبعا لصاحب الروابط - حتي يسهل علينا تنزيل الحلقات دون عناء تصفح النت واهدار الوقت


طبعاً ففي بعض الاوقات نضيع ساعات طويله هدراً


----------



## سامح جورجى (29 مايو 2011)

Thanks


----------



## بشارعرب (1 يوليو 2011)

مشكور على هذا الجهد ولكن ياأخي وبعد تنزيل الملفات لا أستطيع فك أي ملف وتظهر رسالة أثناء فك الملف بأن كلمة السر الخاصة بفك الملف خاطئة، فما الحل؟


----------



## m_sweedy (5 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## saadmuhsen (9 يوليو 2011)

الحلقة الاولى جزء الثاني و الثالث لا يفتح بنفس الباسورد damas1 ارجوا اعطاء باسورد الصحيح
و شكرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 يوليو 2011)

باركم الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا 
سيتم مراجعة الروابط ونرجو من الاخوة اعادة الرفع علي مواقع اخري


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 يوليو 2011)

saadmuhsen قال:


> الحلقة الاولى جزء الثاني و الثالث لا يفتح بنفس الباسورد damas1 ارجوا اعطاء باسورد الصحيح
> و شكرا



الاجزاء الثلاثه يتم فتحهم مع بعضهم مرة واحده والملف المفكوك هو ملف واحد 
يعني الباسورد واحد للملفات الثلاثه وعند الفك يتم تجميعهم في ملف واحد


----------



## pastawisy (26 يوليو 2011)

زادك الله علما و بارك فيك


----------



## mohammed-alsharif (28 يوليو 2011)

الجزء الأول من الدروس باجزائه الثلاثة لم تعمل معي رجاءا توضيح طريقة التشغيل


----------



## نبعة المدينة (27 أغسطس 2011)

يا جماعه لماذا الكل محموم باله وغير قارين على تحميلها وباسوورد وجاي يا هالناس جاي ..لماذ لانجمعها في محل واحد


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 سبتمبر 2011)

tygo_m2 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم جميعا
> 
> اذا ممكن اعادة رفع الدروس الى موقع اخر يدعم استكمال التحميل والله الفورشير موقع قاتل
> 
> ...



*جزى الله الجميع خيرا لكنى مع هذا الطلب ويا حبذا لوتم رفع كل الحلقات على الميديا فير 
وخاصة الحلقة الثالثة وفق الله الجميع*​


----------



## the Rock R_A_R (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## EngineerTaha (17 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير على افادة حديثي التخرج "من هم مثلي "


----------



## المهندسة هبه (18 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aymanallam (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## eva engineering (8 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم واسكنكم في فسيح جناته


----------



## afwaaee (8 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شاکر (15 يناير 2012)

جزاک الله خيراً المهنذين العرب


----------



## amr awad (16 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدروس المفيدة*​


----------



## mohamed87_hamdy (19 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## wagih khalid (19 يناير 2012)

Thanks​


----------



## موسي الكردي (26 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m!ro (3 فبراير 2012)

لو سمحتوا انا الفديوهات بتشتغل عندى صوت بس مش عارفة ايه السبب؟؟


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (4 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير اخوتي الكرام


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (4 فبراير 2012)

m!ro قال:


> لو سمحتوا انا الفديوهات بتشتغل عندى صوت بس مش عارفة ايه السبب؟؟


 اكيد انتي محتاجه كوداك للبرنامج الميديا عندك


----------



## bboumediene (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahem nenga (5 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## m!ro (5 فبراير 2012)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> اكيد انتي محتاجه كوداك للبرنامج الميديا عندك



شكرا على رد حضرتك هى فعلا المشكلة عندى كانت فى برنامج الميديا


----------



## احمد صلاح العقيلى (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sam188 (12 فبراير 2012)

there are many links deads:18:


----------



## mustafa20099 (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم يارب


----------



## tifawy (25 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## محمود المصر (9 مارس 2012)

بارك الله في جهودكم ونفع بكم 
وعلمنا النفع مثلكم


----------



## abeerelshafie (24 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود وبارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## m_sweedy (25 أبريل 2012)

ممكن رابط الحلقة الخامسة لاته مش شغال​


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (25 أبريل 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيراً......واتوجه بالشكر للأخ م/احمد عصام الدين والأخت الفاضله م /اميره........بارك الله فيكما وفي جميع المشاركين الأفاضل
ارجو التكرم ان امكن من الأخوه الذين انهوا التحميل ...اعادة تحميل الرابط ..الخاص ب .*

*تكملة الحلقة الاخيرة من مناقشات برنامج السيف نظرا لوجود خطأ بالحلقة الاخيرة بتمثيل الـ STRIP ​ *
* الرابط :​ *
* http://www.4shared.com/file/10063643...c68/PILE2.html​ *
*حيث ان الرابط وايضا رابط ال Rapid Share الموجود بمشاركات صفحه 16 لايعمل. جزاكم الله خيراً*


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (26 أبريل 2012)

m_sweedy قال:


> ممكن رابط الحلقة الخامسة لاته مش شغال​




*تفضل اخي الفاضل الحمد لله هذه الروابط تعمل ......ولكن لاأدري هل تحتوي علي تكملة الحلقه الأخيره من المناقشات نظراً لوجود خطأ بتمثيل ال Strip ام لا وللعلم هذه الروابط من رفع م/ علي درويش 
في المنتدي جزاه الله وجزي صاحب الموضوع خيراً.*


​ SAFE
http://rapidshare.com/files/139332307/SAFE1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/139331768/SLAB2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/139332460/SAFE3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/139332582/SAFE4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/140816182/5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/140816011/6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/140815746/3EX.rar
أرجو الدعاء لصاحبة الأصلي 
اللهم اجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهك 
الرجاء الدعاء بظهر الغيب 
لا اله إلا الله ....محمد رسول الله


----------



## odai_88 (8 مايو 2012)

*مشكور جدا ع الطرح المفيد جدا .. وانشا الله يكون في ميزان حسنات .. وشكرا خاص للمهندس ايمن 
*
*ودمتم سالمين *


----------



## العطيتط (12 يونيو 2012)

اولا شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم وجزاك الله كل خير 
ثانيا الحلقة الخامسة والحلقة الخاصة بالقواعد المشتركة لايعمل فياريت تضع روابط جديدة فى اسرع وقت


----------



## محمد فانوس (12 يونيو 2012)

لو سمحت ممكن ترفع الحلقه الخامسه عشان اللينك مش موجود وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jak88 (5 أغسطس 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## eng-wael mangament (16 أغسطس 2012)

لو سمحتم الحلقة الخامسة الينك منتهي الصلاحية لو يتفضل احد الاعضاء واعادة رفعها من جديد


----------



## احمد بدة (17 أغسطس 2012)

وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## sherif nassar (17 أغسطس 2012)

​اللهم أغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر ...​وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة ...​


----------



## eng.walee (17 أغسطس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128389-23.html#ixzz23ovmSSAc

اللهم أغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر ...

وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة ..
الهم امين


----------



## sara m r (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا ليه مش عارفه احمله ؟*


----------



## mnf (4 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## genie01 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن اعادة تجديد روابط الحلقة الخاصة بالقواعد المشتركة و الحلقة الخامسة من شرح السيف s5


----------



## ThatGuy (17 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على هذا المشاركه الجميله
بس لو من المكن اعاده رفع الجزء الخامس و الثاني من piles
و الحلقة الخاصة بالقواعد المشتركة


----------



## nawalid6 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

كلنا نستطيع تصدير ملفات من الايتابس الي السيف
لكن هل يمكن تصدير ملف من السيف للايتابس؟؟؟؟​


----------



## civileng_a_sh (14 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير​


----------



## zine eddine (14 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ممكن تنزل 
الروابط على media fire 
شكرا


----------



## SAMEH_BAHAA (14 نوفمبر 2012)

فيديوهات رائعة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## easy المحلاوى (15 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن اعاده الرفع على الميديا فاير لان الروابط لا تعمل

:80:


----------



## hossam issawi (23 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور:7:


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (26 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ممكن اعادة رفع الروابط مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## MAHMOUDKA (21 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا والله كفيتم و انعمتم و بارك الله بجهودكم الطيبة الكريمة


----------



## محمود علام (5 فبراير 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ونفع بهذا العلم*


----------



## محمود علام (5 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدروس المفيدة*


----------



## محمود علام (9 فبراير 2013)

روابط الحلقة 5 و القواعد المشتركة و الحلقة الأخيرة لا تعمل ممكن الرفع من جديد
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود علام (22 فبراير 2013)

SAFE-شرح safe 12 للمهندس مصطفي البارودي ~ مدونة المهندس
هذا موقع روابط تعمل بدون مشكلة


----------



## eng.aim91 (12 مارس 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا *​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (21 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ارجو اعادة الرفع على الميديفاير


----------



## saidgc (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم*


----------



## سميرالطحان (6 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (8 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس ونفع بك


----------



## صلاح رجب السيد (24 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم

بشكركم علي مجهودكم الكبييير ونسال الله ان يجيزيكم عنا كل خير

بس انا مو لاقي الملفات...فالرجاء الرفع علي روابط اخري.وخاصة الجزء المتعلق بال piles


----------

